# Wart like growth on dogs nose



## southernmom (Sep 12, 2011)

My 5 year old daughter noticed what she called a cut on our dogs nose. When I looked at it, it looks more like a wart. I wanted to see if anyone here might know what it is. I didn't notice it until my daughter pointed it out. My baby is a 10 year old Australian shepherd. The last week I would always hear my dog smacking her tongue and today I saw what she was doing. She is licking it. I am worried about her because she is like one of my kids. I am going to call the vet in the morning and take her in asap. I attached a couple pictures of her nose. Thank you!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like an infection of some kind. I would get it checked out as soon as you can.


----------



## southernmom (Sep 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Looks like an infection of some kind. I would get it checked out as soon as you can.


We do plan on getting her into the Vet asap. I am calling them in the morning since they open at 7am. Luna (the dog) hasn't lost any energy and is still acting like her old self. My husband thought it might be a scratch from the kitten. Her and the kitten love to play together


----------



## Bapzzy (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1593&aid=424

Hope this link helps.


----------

